# Natural products free from harmful chemicals?



## Scorpy

Ive only managed to find x1 Shampoo and Deodorant free from harmful chemicals on the high street - (Naked Shampoo £4.39 & Bionsen Deodorant £2.35p from Boots)
They arent that expensive but im just wondering if anyone knew of any other options out there?
I have to use a lot of the shampoo to get any sort of lather, surely im not the only one out there trying to avoid chemicals when TTC/Pregnant?


----------



## duckybun

Try holland and barret they do a whole pile of things if memory serves!


----------



## KateMart

Hi Scorpy,

Firstly, do not use Bionsen deodorant! I bought that a couple of years ago thinking it was natural. But if you look at the ingredients, it contains phythalates, which are a known hormone disrupter! 

I go to Holland and Barratt, also Neil's Yard do a Nice deodorant but it isn't cheap - about £8.

Boots do the 'Good things' range for face wipes and cleanser etc, and their own organic range too. Otherwise I recommend the Sanex stuff as it's perfume free, just make sure you pick up the right one.

The Body Shop do natural shampoos in the 'rainforest' range.

You can also look on Amazon as brands are often cheaper there.

Another tip is TK max: they do the 'Yes to' range much more cheaply. They also get imports from abroad which are free from suphates etc, you just have to read the back to check before buying xx


----------



## Still-dreaming

There are some great websites selling organic products and products free from hormone disrupting chemicals:

Naturismo:http://www.naturisimo.com/

Beathy Naturals:http://www.beautynaturals.com/

So Organic: http://www.soorganic.com/

And on this website http://www.ewg.org/skindeep/ you can put in an ingredient from your cosmetics into the search bar and it will give you various bits of information about it.

Happy shopping!!!

/links


----------



## Scorpy

Thanks everyone ill get shopping!


----------



## klaire80

Hi guys just came across this group. I have been trying to do a lot of natural as well since I had my failed first cycle. I only came across this book ''It all starts with the egg' and it's amazing what hormone disruptors can do to our bodies especially while ttc. I have recently cleared my kitchen of plastic storage containers, house cleaning products etc. I know they're not cheap but I want to do the little I can now that I know. 

Thanks for the link Still-dreaming. I have bought ecover cleaning products and was still looking into shampoos etc. Will definitely check them out.


----------



## kazzzee

Good thread! 

I buy tons of stuff from Holland & Barratt - I spend a fortune there and always have loads of money to spend from my points card so it's all worth it  

The only thing is that I can't bring myself to use the hair shampoo and conditioner I bought there because it just makes my hair awful. But the deodorant I use and the shower gel and soap and moisturiser are all good. I also bought organic make up from Amazon. 

And I use organic cleaning products and washing up liquid at home   

And I spend a fortune on organic food too - luckily I have a Waitrose nearby because they have so much organic stuff it's easy to find what I need! 

I also read 'It starts with an egg' - everyone should read it!!!


----------



## klaire80

Great stuff Kazzee. I only just read this book recently and seriously everyone should read it. I wish I had a waitrose by me. I have done a little bit and still have a bit more to do in getting my naturals. I don't mind paying the extra. I have been looking for where to find washing up liquid. Checked out ecover and methos brands but not in my local asda. 

I had been using the natural toothpaste from holland and barrat even before I read the book as I came across a very interesting article on the mail online about flouride and what it's doing to our bodies. I confirmed this with my dentist and have never gone back to flouride toothpaste. I just love holland and Barratt.

I am still searching where to get all this natural/chemical free products. 

I will definitely check Amazon as well.


----------



## Scorpy

I know it sounds silly   but if anyone watches the Kardashians I found it really interesting to see Kourtney go au natural she really did put a lot of research into it all when she was pregnant and I really respected her for it.


----------



## klaire80

Doesn't sound silly at all Scorpy. I don't watch the Kardashians like I use to. Going natural is really the way forward. It's so good to be informed about things like this. Took my husband i bit of convincing to fall in. I was at Tk maxx yesterday and found a tremendous anout of natural products way cheaper than i'd seen online. Also found the natural collections website to be amazing. 

Well good luck to everyone.


----------

